# Has it been quiet of late?



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I've noticed over the past month or so that there hasn't been that many (successful) fishing reports relative to the previous couple of months. The same goes for the ausfish forums too.
Is it just me or has the fishing been a bit quiet of late? Could the fish be building up for a ripper 4th quarter?


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

damn i hope so. 
but yes i do think its been queit toooooooooooo queit.
But with me new arrsanel of lures im hoping to brake that this sunday


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't know about you chaps but poor weather has been the main factor for me no t getting out. Work doesn't help much either.

Some good reports will filter through soon I can just feel it!!! :shock:

Milt,


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

The weather has been the main problem of late, rain and strong winds which stops most of us. I couldnt imagine trying to get the kayak on the roof in this wind, getting off wouldnt be to hard just undo the tiedowns.
My last fish was 6 or7 sept and I had a good night getting into the squire although it was still windy and pretty lumpy which isnt bad in daylight but not so nice at night.
As soon as this wind backs off I'll be back out and hopefully the fish will co-operate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep, poor weather has been the main culprit for me.

The few good days which have come of late have been ruled out due to family/friend commitments etc.

This weekend is out as well, heading to Toowoomba for an engagement party for a couple of good friends. Will be a great weekend, but again no fishing for me


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUYiRG0AAEVfgAASUCeAHyUFHIo/7/+gMAErVqhqYk0ammyEzRAaAeppkyDU00aTEyjQAbQhoDQBKnoRRlH6k3qnoZTRoB6mTQyEFLvctTcssEjMgxoyZ9cjGlsMkKmXHzqc/h8WuVLIuaJ1GJxlCLAuexZh6iHyGRvqkfoNY8kaJXam0FJprrddpdu+TUOVJb6MGHozQyXBHlfopH2gSrDbc145mP6XUZXvvHiv3mxzuIugSQNQtJi8TRkVByLdzEBS57Q2WufvhRD3RbqVE+KvMLFZ2cCL5WFmQU1TazkHmlpZ7n2v/aroh6cD4CFLAq4UQKohYZwEjAbZ0WcwSm8J2fcNCUKcxo/iBye00K7YopZjU9d+VjLsqVodj77QmCzE9bhSJTURCOl0gBSVGx9b1i+BNJBvdx9JeyITa1BEpsA0YsHUhslZHhAMdtXP8XckU4UJBGIkRtA=


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

lol @ Red. :lol: 
This wind sure makes it hard to get out, not complaining about rain though. We need mooore rain. :x


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I guess it's the weather doing it.

That being said, I quite enjoy heading out fishing in the rain or better still if it rains when you're out there. It's just the wind that really destroys my experience on the water. I reckon there's nothing more disheartening than having to paddle several kilometres back to shore with a cross wind and no rudder. I end up abusing the crap out of the wind in the hope that it will leave me a lone hehe.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Nah, I don't reckon it's been quiet. I caught one fish over the last two months so I am doing well.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah, I've never paddled so much for so few fish as I have during the last month or so. I'm sure they're out there somewhere... 8)


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Quiet? Quiet!!? I went on 4 fishing trips on the weekend and managed 2 fish... Troppo and I couldn't even lose a prawn bait to toadfish - there was just nothing around. Saw fish every so often and had some sporadic big hits but yeahp - definitely slower going than usual.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

During years of fishing, have always found the transition in spring from winter to summer fish species as being dragged out and a lull fishing, and on the east coast feel the windy period leading into October possibly plays a part.

The autumn transition [summer to winter species] seems to have a seamless flow by comparison with less dead time apparant


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

It has certainly been a bit wobbly lately. The seven day wind and wave forecast, seems to be a bit bleak just lately. Just when you spot a day, that looks as though its going to be ok, Murphy's graph creep sets in, and moves the desired forcast to a day when you cant go. In theory this should give me time to get my yak and fishing gear in tip top condition....yeah, great theory :roll: 
I think I might sneak off the the tackle shop today and get some new manns lures :twisted: . Then bring them home, take em out of the packages and toss them into one of several boxes of general stuff, lightly covered with sawdust, rags and rubbish, then play the game of where the hell did I put those new lures. "Bloody dog/cat/cockatoo/kids/grownup kids/mentally ill person, must have lost them" :roll:

Cheers all Andybear (in severe danger of rabbiting on too much) :lol:

PS Dear Weather giver, if we gotta have wind, please let us have some rain to go with it


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yep, its quiet alright..

at least that's what I tell my wife when I get home fishless...again.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Yep! Here in Byron it's been virtually dead since the end of July.
Nobody I know of has caught anything but bream off the cape this winter.
We've either had brown dirty water from river runoff or cold currents or both.

2 days ago I was on the yak at my local bait reef and spottted no more than 30 baitfish. Normally there are thousands.

I think it's all about to change! This morning I made the 7.40 high tide off the rocks and nailed this 4.1kg, 64cm trevally. The water had some blue colour in it and there was also a massive school of pillies at cosy corner. The sea also had a nice fishy smell about it. (The joys of quitting smoking). One other charachteristic was the birds. They were all heading in different directions which means the fish can't be too far away.

Fingers crossed...


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice one spooled1. What were you using. I got a 55cm Trev a week or so ago here early in the morning using a Pink Lemonade 3" Bass Minnow. They seem to like the pink.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Nic,

I reckon big trevs hate being hooked up more than anything. Was yours caught in the suds or stillwater?

Mine was caught in the suds on a Halco Laser Pro 190DD 2.5M diver in King Brown.

My 60lb leader was shredded by the time I got him up.


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Got mine at dusk using a very fast twicth retrieve. The platic was belting along the surface like a prawn. 60lb leader...hmmm...I was using 8. Good fun though.

Suds...I presume you mean in the surf?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice trev there Dan. Would've dragged you around a bit


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Good work Spooled1.


----------

